# FYI - sale on wimmenz shorts



## Antonio_B (Dec 9, 2005)

5/16 1:27pm eastern time

Castelli Kiss Donna Bike Shorts on SteepandCheap.com.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Antonio_B said:


> 5/16 1:27pm eastern time
> 
> Castelli Kiss Donna Bike Shorts on SteepandCheap.com.


Hmm all I see is a Luncheon sized messenger bag. At $29.69 it's not a bad price.


----------

